# Sun-dried Tomato and Goat Cheese Tartlets



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Sun-dried Tomato and Goat Cheese Tartlets

Ingredients: 

12 ounces frozen puff pastry, thawed
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper
1 ½ tablespoons fresh basil, chopped
1/3 cup whole milk
2 tablespoons dry sherry
2 large eggs
1 ½ teaspoons all-purpose flour
1/2 cup fresh goat cheese, crumbled
1/4 cup green onions, minced
3 tablespoons sun-dried tomatoes, minced 

Directions: 

Preheat oven to 350 F. 

On a lightly floured surface, roll the puff pastry to 1/8-inch thick. Once rolled, generously prick the surface of the pastry with a fork. Using a 2 ½-inch round cookie cutter, cut 30 rounds from the puff pastry. Apply firm pressure on the cookie cutter and avoid moving it back and forth when cutting. 

Place each puff pastry round into a 1 ¾-inch round tart mold and press gently. Make sure there are no air pockets under the pastry. Cover the puff pastry in the tart molds with a small piece of foil and fill with uncooked dried beans, rice or pastry weights. Place the tarts on a cookie sheet and refrigerate for 5 minutes. 

Bake the tart shells for 20 minutes. Allow them to cool completely and remove the foil and beans, rice or weights. 

Combine the garlic, white pepper, basil, milk and sherry in a food processor. Add the eggs and flour and process until just blended. Toss together the goat cheese, green onion and sun-dried tomatoes. Place 1 teaspoon of the goat cheese mixture into each tart shell before filling with the egg mixture until nearly full, about 3/4 teaspoon. Place the cookie sheet with the tarts in the 350 F oven and bake for about 6 to 8 minutes, or until set. Serve immediately. Makes 30 tartlets. 

PER SERVING: Cal 80 (56% fat) Fat 5 g No fiber No chol Sodium 55 mg Carb 6 g


----------

